# [gelöst]Gentoo verstellt die Systemuhr

## flammenflitzer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-62752.html

Bei mir

```
cat /etc/timezone

Europe/Berlin
```

```
ls -la /etc/localtime

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2309 25. Mär 13:16 /etc/localtime
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/hwclock | grep -v \#

clock="local"

clock_systohc="NO"

clock_hctosys="YES"

 

clock_args=""
```

kde (4.8.1) Aktueööe lokale Zeitzone: Europa/Berlin (CEST)

Und trotzdem setzt sich nach einem Reboot die System Uhr um 2 Stunden zurück. (Ich habe ein Dualsystem mit Windows XP)Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Apr 03, 2012 6:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

in meiner hwclock steht folgendes:

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# (software clock) during shutdown, then say "YES" here.

# You normally don't need to do this if you run a ntp daemon.

clock_systohc="Yes"

Also setzt mal clock_systhc="Yes" und dann sollte es gehen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## toralf

Bei mir läuft dies hier supi

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ grep ^clock /etc/conf.d/hwclock

clock="local"

clock_systohc="yes"

clock_hctosys="YES"

clock_args=""

```

aber bei dual-boot (habe ich auch) verstellt Windows halt 2x im Jahr trotzdem die Zeit um jeweils 1h vor bzw. wieder zurück (weil es doof ist).

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> verstellt Windows halt 2x im Jahr trotzdem die Zeit um jeweils 1h vor bzw. wieder zurück (weil es doof ist).

 Suche mal nach "Registry Key UTC" Damit kann Windows auch UTC und wird die Uhr nicht mehr verstellen. Dann kannst Du auch unter Linux UTC nutzen.

----------

## Josef.95

```
clock="local"
```

 *toralf wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> aber bei dual-boot (habe ich auch) verstellt Windows halt 2x im Jahr trotzdem die Zeit um jeweils 1h vor bzw. wieder zurück (weil es doof ist).

 

Das muss nicht sein...

Auch Windows kann man auf UTC umstellen, und danach verstellt es einem auch nie wieder die BIOS-Zeit  :Smile: 

Mein Tipp:

Gentoo (so wie es sich eigentlich gehört) auf UTC betreiben,

und falls man noch ein dual-boot mit Windows betreibt Windows auch auf UTC umstellen.

Zur umstellung von Windows auf UTC siehe zb http://johnreid.it/2007/04/30/dual-booting-causes-clocks-to-go-mental/

Das ganze läuft hier seit Jahren gut und problemlos.

Die BIOS-ZEIT ist dann auf UTC (0) einzustellen (nach aktueller deutscher Sommerzeit also zwei Stunden zurück)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sofern ich mich erinnere verstellt Windows doch die Systemzeit immer.

Linux verwendet die UTC (Universal Time Coordinated) und setzt relativ über die Zeitzone die System-Zeit dazu.

Windows macht das nicht. Windows verstellt die Zeit einfach im Bios, auch wenn Sommer und Winterzeit daran drehen. Zumindest war das bei mir so bis Windwos Vista. Daher auch den Hinweis mit der UTC.

Das die Zeit dann zweimal zurückgestellt wird ist blöd! Aber vielleicht kannst du unter Windows auch irgendwo einstellen das es die UTC-Zeit verwendet. Dann bleibt die Bios-Clock damit schön Synchron (das macht mein Gentoo immer per ntp).

Am besten befragst du die Suchmaschine wie man unter deinem Windows die Zeitzone richtig einstellt. Diese Einstellung in der Registry ist z.B. für UTC-Zeit. Die Zeitzone muss man dann trotzdem unter Windows richtig einstellen.

WEblogs.asp.net : Set hardware clock to UTC on Windows 

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation]

"RealTimeIsUniversal"=dword:00000001

```

:D

Ich bin einfach zu langsam, sollte nicht zwischen dem Posten was essen gehen ^^

----------

## toralf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> http://johnreid.it/2007/04/30/dual-booting-causes-clocks-to-go-mental/
> 
> Das ganze läuft hier seit Jahren gut und problemlos.
> 
> 

 funktioniert primaUpdateHhm, irgendwie doch noch nicht  :Sad: /Update

(aber Windows ist trotzdem doof)Last edited by toralf on Mon Apr 23, 2012 8:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

clock_systhc="Yes" 

funktioniert seit mehreren Tagen.

Danke

----------

## Josef.95

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   http://johnreid.it/2007/04/30/dual-booting-causes-clocks-to-go-mental/
> 
> Das ganze läuft hier seit Jahren gut und problemlos.
> 
>  funktioniert primaUpdateHhm, irgendwie doch noch nicht /Update
> ...

 

@toralf:

Warum, bzw was funktioniert irgendwie doch noch nicht?

----------

## toralf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @toralf:
> 
> Warum, bzw was funktioniert irgendwie doch noch nicht?

 Das System ist mittlerweile entsorgt - aber Windows hat natürlich rumgezickt und die Uhr nicht (oder sogar falsch ?) verstellt.

----------

